# Overnight parking at the ferry terminal in Venice



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I'm looking for an overnight parking area close to the ferry terminal in Venice for a early January sailing. 

Although I've used the Venice - Patras ferry a couple of times it's always been sailing into Venice. The last time we sailed into Venice was May 2002 at that time the place looked a bit run down and neglected.

Does anybody have any up to date info on the terminal and/or parking arrangements? 

I've done a search of MF database & "sosta sites" but I ain't had any luck.

Any help will be most welcome.

Regards

Don


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

This is something we would love to do and by the title I thought you knew somewhere and was about to make a note of it!!!  
No matter, it's a great post and I look forward to anyone having info on somewhere to stay!! just to say that I hope you have a wonderful time!!! I envy you!!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

There is a 'sosta' on campingcar infos which is located at the tronchetta car park, i've looked at my city map and its located on the rhs just after you bear right after leaving the long roadbridge over the lagoon just outside the ferry area but i haven't used it personally so you'd have to do a bit more research on that.

On both our trips to Greece we used 'camping fusina', just east of Mira but its quite expensive (as are most sites in this area), but only a 3mile drive from the ferry.

There is another sosta and also a wildcamping spot near the beach at the end of the the jessola peninsular just past 'camping miramare', possibly too far away for you though.

camping fusina and miramare are in the database on here and I'm thinking nuke used the sosta near miramare on his travels last year, could be wrong though.


pete.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Venice*

Hi Don

There is a site near to Venice, I don't think this is what you are looking for but it's all I can think of and may be of interest to you.

http://www.veneziavillage.it./pagine_ing/ing_home.htm

Have a great trip to Turkey, I really envy you. We didn't go there this year and have really missed our dose of Olu Deniz sunshine.

Safe travelling

Brian


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

Thanks for the input. The last time I was at Camping Fusina it was overrun with coach parties and young back packers. The noise at night was unbelievable. No it wasn't in the high season either. The ferry departs at 14.00 hrs so we will have plenty of time to get to the terminal. It's a long way round to Punta Sabbioni, it's a nightmare drive even in the winter. 

Brian,

Thanks for the site , I've heard some good reports about that place so we will most likely stay there for the night.

We plan to spend a month on the lagoon at Oludeniz before going on to the Antalya area for the eclipse. 

I've just been checking the exchange rate it's about 2.3 turkish lira to the £. In 2004 it was almost 3.

I'm scared to mention fuel prices. Petrol is about a £1 per litre and diesel about 85p. At least the roads should be quiet.

Regards

Don


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

Glad to be of assistance, a month on the lagoon at Olu Deniz !!!!!
Now I really am envious, where abouts will you stay ?, we have always been told that the resort closes down between November and April
The only camping location we can think of is at the back of the lagoon, I think it is known as Bob's Beach. Please let us know as it may be useful if ever we get to go there in our motorhome.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Brian,

I've posted some photos at http://tinyurl.com/bwxxe of Oludeniz like you never seen it before.

In March 2004 we were marrooned on the campsite for two weeks while they laid the sewer pipes.

The place was a shambles, a couple of weeks before the season opened the place was a giant construction site.

The site we use is Oludeniz Camping, we've seen the four couples there each time we've been. They spend the winter there.

We usually have a month at Kusadasi and a couple of weeks in the Kas area.

We're off on the 5 January and will stay until after the eclipse on the 29 March.

Regards

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Don,There is a 'sosta' on campingcar infos which is located at the tronchetta car park, i've looked at my city map and its located on the rhs just after you bear right after leaving the long roadbridge over the lagoon just outside the ferry area but i haven't used it personally so you'd have to do a bit more research on that.pete.


can you pin point it peejay

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Couldn't figure out how to point it out on your photo olley, heres a map link though...










pete.


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Keep driving all the way down the long narrow strip of land driving towards the ferry terminal. 1000's of campsites some with there own ferry's but keep on driving. Keep on driving past the ferry terminal and car park until the signs say there is only one campsite left. Just before this on the left with the lagoon on your right is a motorhome parking area. Cheaper than a campsite although you can't put out your awnings and set up shop. It's just this geezer's garden. He was explaining to me there is some law that says you can do it in Italy. Or maybe they just don't prosecute. Opposite, across the road is a nice little public beach, we had a bbq on and you can walk to the ferry in 5 minutes.

[edited to add I also saw van's wild camping along the road. We were there I think in August last year.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don, although I've not used them myself, have found :

Parking San Giuliano, Mestre (on the mainland just before crossing the lagoon)
tel : 0039 041 272 7301.
www.asmvenezia.it

and phone number for 'Al Tronchhetto' (near ferry terminals)
0039 041 5206420.

saluti, eddied


----------



## 96691 (Nov 11, 2005)

There is a great free spot at Punta Sabioni. Go past the hundreds of campsites on the peninsula, past the ferry terminal, and go right to the turning circle right at the end of the road.

Here you are 15 mins walk from the ferry, theres no through traffic, your right by the beach, have views over venice, and its free.

You'll find many other campers there, but make sure you obey the Italy wild camping regs (no awnings, all wheels on the floor, etc...these are detailed on boards at the point), as the poice come round several times a day.

Have a good trip.

Richard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. We will play it by ear and see what the weathers like when we arrive in Venice.

Might have one or two nights to kill unless they change the sailing sceduleson the 1st January.

Regards

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don,

Just being nosey, presumably you'll have to pay the extra for a cabin at this time of year.
Are you going with Minoan?

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Don,
> 
> Just being nosey, presumably you'll have to pay the extra for a cabin at this time of year.
> Are you going with Minoan?
> ...


Yes we are. Venice - Patras. Just waiting for the 06 sailing dates to come out at the months end.

It's only about an extra €12 on the fare from Ancona - Patras.

I E-mailed Minoan and got a reply within the hour. Speedferries took three days to reply.

Don


----------

